# Game #61(3/6): Los Angeles Lakers @ Minnesota Timberwolves



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Win or loose hope they keep it close.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Great! Now Turiaf is injured!!! :curse:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

sweet "dime" by 24


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Who cares.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

#24 shows frustration towards Smush...I thik he's been reading some of these post


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Two double digit leads in the game...and both get cut down big time.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Our only bigs are Kwame Bynum and Cook!! :brokenhea


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

just got in. What happend to Ronny?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kobe having an awesome game so far. 27 points, 8 rebounds, 6 assists, 2 steals, 3 blocks, 4 TOs and 1 pf.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Theonee said:


> Kobe having an awesome game so far. 27 points, 8 rebounds, 6 assists, 2 steals, 3 blocks, 4 TOs and 1 pf.


Aye! :yes:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Came down akwardly on a layup and hurt his back. Hes having back spasms and wont return tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We were up 9 in the 3rd quarter and blew the lead again...Kobe out right now to begin the 4th...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Play Kobe NOW, Phil!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

phil taking out kobe...not a good move at all.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

****! 

Everyone is shooting trey ball.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Phil, the ****head, disrupting the momentum of Kobe by taking him out. I have seen Iverson and Lebron playing 48 minutes.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Wolves have taken the lead, Thanks Phil.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Cookie!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers regain the lead...up 86-81 with 5:31 left.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Mr. Bryant on his way for triple double. 1 board & 2 dimes needed.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hope he gets the triple double...he hasn't had one in a long, long time.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Ricky Davis must be a pain in the *** to watch sometimes.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow...Mark Blount, of all people, with back to back threes.

Lakers up 97-93 with 1:31 left.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Uh oh...Kobe with a similar play like he did to Manu...

He'll probably get suspended again...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow...Mark Blount just nailed his 3rd three in a row...he's made 8 all year, and 3 of them in this game...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Parker!!! :curse:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

****!

Now Kwame missed a layup. :curse:

6 sec to go. MINNY Ball. Lakers up 97-96


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow...Jaric blocks people and Blount hits threes...Minny with a chance to win with 6 seconds left and down 1...

I wouldn't be surprised whatsoever if we lose. We've been leading the entire game (except for one instance for a few seconds) so I don't see why Minnesota won't make the shot here.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

:lol: @ Kwame being owned by Jaric. Kwame should've put him through the hoop!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I will seriously do harm myself if we lose.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Smush with a steal on the in-bounds and fouled immediately!

Thank you Smush! After all the **** we've been saying about him, he comes up huge.

He needs to hit these free throws...****! he misses the first! He makes the second.

Lakers up 2 with 5.3 seconds left.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Make a goddamn free throw


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Parker! Parker! Parker!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow...Ricky Davis almost made the shot along with the foul...he makes the first free throw. He ties it up at 98 with 3.1 left.

Kobe time? He hasn't had a buzzer beater yet this season...maybe now is the time?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kobe :gopray:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe time.

*cue in MC Hammer*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Horrible in-bounds play...overtime.

Kobe didn't even get a chance...why didn't Sasha call a timeout?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Sasha, you damn fool.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

so when can we offically fire phil?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Please tell me KCAL is using some sort of LIVE/CGI or special effects... When I see Jaric Block Brown, I think that goes down as the most embarassing thing a seven footer could go through in a career.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We have the worst closing seconds inbounds team in the league. And it's been that way for three years. No way this game should have gone into OT.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I feel bad for Kobe that he has to play with those lames. How many dumb plays can he other guys make. Kobe's played by himself tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jaric fouls out...at least now if Kwame goes for a dunk, we don't have to worry about him being blocked.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lol, thats what you get for benching Kobe, now he have to play more minutes, you should hav eleft him in there to start the fourth quarter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great way to start the overtime...they rely on Kobe waaaaay too much. Shoot the damn ball if the shot clock is at 1...don't ****ing pass the ball!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

SoCalfan21 said:


> so when can we offically fire phil?


When Jeanie Buss isn't sexually active anymore.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Smush with the big three...101-98 Lakers with 3 minutes left...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with 11 boards tonight and 8 assists...should have the triple-double by now, but every time it looks like he'll get an assist, a foul occurs.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Smush


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Smush at the line again, and up 2...

He misses the first and he misses the second...wow.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

**** man! Wolves lead 103-102 with 1 minute left...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Smush :curse: You missed freebies


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow...I ****ing love Kobe. Lakers up 105-103!!! 43.8 left!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kobe


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

someone please make sure smush misses the flight to MIL please!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

14 seconds left in the game...Lakers ball with 5 seconds left on the shot clock...we're up by 2 points right now...let's get a basket here and end this game!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

FREeaking Smush, needs to shoot the free throws better. It may look like he is keeping us in the game, but he is costing us the game by missing free throws.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Come on Smush, you are not Shaq. Make the damn free throws.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Again, they give it to Kobe with the shot clock down...horrible play.

7.9 seconds left and Minnesota ball; Lakers up 105-103.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

This season has been tough. :sigh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow...foul to give, but we don't use it.

Garnett misses, but Davis gets the rebound and ties it up.

3.3 seconds left and Lakers ball...will we **** this up again?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

No wonder Kobe's FGs are down, this freaking team mates, always give him the ball with no times left on the shot clock.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

See Sasha? See what McKie did? He called a timeout when he saw that there was nothing going on.

Good timeout.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I guess this game won't be decided until Kobe reaches TRiple Double.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow...Cook was wide, wide, WIDE open and the ball didn't get to him...double overtime.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Theonee said:


> I guess this game won't be decided until Kobe reaches TRiple Double.


:laugh:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Cook was wide open. We are as bad executing out of timeouts as a highschool team, We suck plain and simple, no one has a lue about winning basketball.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Here we go...again...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Tied at 107 with 3:30 left.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Just kidding...Davis nails a jumper and it's 109-107 with 3:05 left...Minny ball.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

2:08 left, Lakers ball, down 2.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Brian Cook is an idiot.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

good ****ing god... we dont deserve to win another game.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

cook smush and kwame all should be shot seriously...we suck...everyone exept kobe


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're going to lose.

Down 111-107 with 1:20 let.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is also the first game of a back to back since it hasn't been mentioned...Milwaukee will kill us tomorrow.

Redd will probably go off on us again.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

dude the ****ing twolves suck **** but again we still lose...this loss and tomorrows loss..god we suck balls


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

yep thats game...if we resign smush i will be very ****ing unhappy


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We've got to be the dumbest ****ing team in the history of the NBA. It's not an opinion of mine. It's a fact.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Smush costs us this game by missing two critical free throws. He missed on in the regular time and one in OT, both of which would have ended the game.
I hate guard who can't shoot the free throws.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

we **** up this one again, damn im speechless


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

**** the entire Lakers organization except for Kobe Bryant.

40 points, 13 rebounds, 8 assists...and we can't ****ing beat the Minnesota Timberwolves?!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

seriously everyone not named kobe should be on the block this summer..so guys enjoy the summer..we should be getting an extreme makeover


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Smush is a liability in crunch situations Phil should have replaced him with someone who can hit freebies and took him out with 4 minutes left in the regular time.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

We are a very sub par team. This is sad. I think we could possibly be worse than that 34-48 season. Its a fact


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The worst thing about Smush Parker is that he refuses to play defense. He won't even attempt to.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

If I am Phil, I will go to Smush and tell him this is the reason that I took you out of the last game towards the end. NO guard who can defend and cannot shoot the free throws doesn't deserve to be in the game during crunch time.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

That was one of the shameful performances I have ever seen. I am ashamed to be a fan of this team after tonight.

They gave up.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Dang, Mo' made two horrible plays @ the end....


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe should just sit out the rest of the season and heal up from any injuries he has...it's clear as day this team is going nowhere.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Even Chucky would be better than Smush. ATleast Chucky can shoot the ball.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This team must have the 8 dumbest players in the history of the league or something. WHY THE **** is SMUSH PARKER in the game for AAAALLLLLL of OT?!!!!

He just ****ed everything up!!!!

And Phil is so Goddamn stupid that he doesn't make ONE substitution during OT.

I really don't want Phil signed to an extension because he simply cannot coach this team. I'm not saying he isn't a great coach, but he is not right for this team. He's too stubborn, resistent to change, and he doesn't make NEARLY enough substitutions.

The faster we have a new coach who doesn't sit and twiddle his thumbs on the sideline, the better.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe should just go off on this team...yell at them, make them feel like ****, just go completely off on this team. They're all worthless, anyway.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Mother****ing **** I'm so tired of this. Blow this team up. I'd rather watch a twenty win team that plays with heart.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I wouldn't dare blame this game on any 1 person the stupidity involved in this game by a collective bunch of players has been stunning. 

kwame, Evans, sasha, Cook, Smush, Mckie, bynum, have made stupid *** plays to cost us this game. 

Evans has been particularly stupid at the end of double ot. 

I might not be coming back here anymore seriously I can't even discuss this stupid **** anymore. 

Has Bynum actually blocked anyone out at all tonight.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Kobe should just sit out the rest of the season and heal up from any injuries he has...it's clear as day this team is going nowhere.


I have the same feeling. Go on a 21 game losing streak, have a shot at Oden or Durant, rest Kobe, draft some point guards too, or sign some point guards during the off season.
Dump Smush to where he belongs, trade the under acieving Odom and draft Durant.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kobe plays 54 minutes, good grief. We needed him to play that many?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Mother****ing **** I'm so tired of this. Blow this team up. I'd rather watch a twenty win team that plays with heart.


seriously can you believe we loss this game, I can't belive how many stupid plays so many guys made in tonights game. 

There was so many really dumb plays made its really hard to comprehend.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I dont ****ing believe this ****!!!!! What the **** is up with this team!! Kobe should rip the balls off every ****ing player on this team except maybe Turiaf who got hurt!!!!! Jesus Christ help me!!!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

jazzy, I blame Smush, if he would have made atleast one of the free throws we would have won. He missed one at the end of regulation and one at the end of first ot. We would have been better playing 4 on 5.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

**** this team. Seriously we better trade off some guys this summer. Good thing my 49ers had a great offseason and oakland A's coming in strong. Maybe i could really watch a playoff team in san fran next season.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Double post! God im so ****ing pissed i cant even ****ing type!!!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

HKF said:


> Kobe plays 54 minutes, good grief. We needed him to play that many?


It is Phils dumb play, he he didn't take out Kobe at the start of fourth quarter and disrupt his momentum, Lakers would have won and Kobe would have played 48 minutes maximum.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel57 said:


> Kobe should just go off on this team...yell at them, make them feel like ****, just go completely off on this team. They're all worthless, anyway.


I agree he should get in everyone's face including throwing ******* Phil jackson under the Bus as well he drew up 5 plays at the end of the game and we didn't get a shot that hit the rim off in either case. 

I'm wondering is PJ on the mushrooms he acts like he doesn't care not calling timeouts when teams are making runs, putting SASHA in the freaking game to throw an inbounds pass are you kidding me.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

As soon as it went to OT I just had this feeling in my heart that it was over. Injuries or not, this was just a shameful pathetic display of basketball IQ. The Lakers might be one of the lowest IQ teams in the NBA. Smush plays without any intensity on the defensive end. It's almost like he is pouting because Phil is giving Shammond and Mckie more time. I hate Mckie more than anyone, but at least I can believe he is trying out there.. Williams to.. I watch the guy he plays with a lot of heart. He may not be that good, but something goes for just playing your heart out there trying to make a difference. 

And some of the coaching in this game is mind boggling. The substituions are straight up crazy at times. I just dont get what Phil is thinking out there. Im not a 9 ring coach, or anything like that, but sometimes you really just need to call a time out if only to slow the momentium of the other team... That seems like a basic principal to me.

This team can go from almost beating a top 3 suns team, to losing a double OT to the wolves.
ARGH


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Theonee said:


> jazzy, I blame Smush, if he would have made atleast one of the free throws we would have won. He missed one at the end of regulation and one at the end of first ot. We would have been better playing 4 on 5.


I agree with you totally he actually held the ball after the steal instead of calling to like he was a good free throw shooter he goes up there splits the pair and enables the Wolves to go for a 2 point shot. Incredible. I'm just saying the blame can be spread to everyone not named Kobe. But you are correct we can blame Smush. 

Kobe is owed an apology from his teammates.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> And some of the coaching in this game is mind boggling. The substituions are straight up crazy at times. I just dont get what Phil is thinking out there. Im not a 9 ring coach, or anything like that, but sometimes you really just need to call a time out if only to slow the momentium of the other team... That seems like a basic principal to me.
> 
> This team can go from almost beating a top 3 suns team, to losing a double OT to the wolves.
> ARGH


I agree PJ's coaching was just plain stupid. Everything he does seems so random like he's licking his finger and putting it in the air to check the wind direction.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

There were plenty of cost-them-the-game moments from which to pick.

• Minnesota center Mark Blount, who made five three-point shots all season, hit three mostly wide-open attempts from behind the arc in the final 2:20 of regulation.

• Smush Parker made only one of two free throws with 5.2 seconds left in the fourth quarter, leaving just enough of an opening for Ricky Davis to answer with two free throws at the other end after being fouled with 3.1 seconds left.

• Parker, a 63% shooter on free throws this season, missed three of four in the first overtime, including a pair with 1:24 to go that could have put the Lakers up four.

• Fatigued, perhaps even "despondent" as Coach Phil Jackson put it, the Lakers scored two points in the second overtime.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Looks like your boy Kobe may be suspended again for flailing his arms and hitting M.Jaric.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2790534


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

B_&_B said:


> Looks like your boy Kobe may be suspended again for flailing his arms and hitting M.Jaric.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2790534


WTF kobe has been doing this for 7 years and now they wanna call **** for it. This is unbelievable. i dont know why they would make such bull**** calls against the greatest in the game.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Another supspension for Kobe would be priceless lol


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

SoCalfan21 said:


> WTF kobe has been doing this for 7 years and now they wanna call **** for it. This is unbelievable. i dont know why they would make such bull**** calls against the greatest in the game.


Hitting someone in the face isnt a foul?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

B_&_B said:


> Hitting someone in the face isnt a foul?


I think he was referring to the ensuing suspension, and the prior one.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Uh oh...Kobe with a similar play like he did to Manu...
> 
> He'll probably get suspended again...


I called it.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

I'm glad you guys are around. 

See, after last nights game, I was sitting there cursing at the screen. This isn't the worst Laker team I've ever seen....but they may well be the STUPIDEST Laker team ever. These guys are clueless. Gutless too. Too many of these guys have "give up" in their DNA. 

Now I thought it was just me but its a relief to come on here and know that somebody else saw this too.


----------

